# How I approach my own personal theory and style



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

I am planning on getting a flute sometime so that I can play music like I do on the piano. When I do classical music, the same method is used as when I play jazz. I am very free to do what I like on my keyboard and I want to share this piece of music which may illuminate my own jazz and classical construction method for those who are interested.






Best,

Billy McBride


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Interesting *improvisation* for what it is. Would be nice if you played more harmony with the left hand, it felt pretty bare a lot of the time. You should film yourself playing.


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for listening to it Steven. I appreciate your comments. I like to play sometimes just monophonically with my right hand, as if I were playing an instrument that cannot make chords. I also have filmed myself in the past, and I need to buy a better camera to do more in the future. I like the term improvisation for it since the structure is more free, though I don't think that the melodies are really random, they are just melodies.


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Now for some choir improvisation:






I went back to my computer program, Reason to do this one, but the sounds aren't as good as when I owned my Kurzweil.

Billy


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

The sounds in reason will be as good as the NNXT patches are. You can't judge such a versatile and quality piece of software with the largely crap presets.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes, besides which, Reason's patches are near infinitely tweakable.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

In my music tech degree, it's easy to spot someone that clearly doesn't know what they are talking about when they use the phrase 'sounds like it was made in Reason' derisively


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Been using reason for 3-4 years now. GREAT daw. I love it. The possibilities is endless.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

The only drawback with Reason is that there is no VST support, which is kind of vital for me these days, but it's good in its own right.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

After rack extensions for 6.5 came, i don't see the need  The Antidote synth is amazing.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Billy said:


> I am planning on getting a flute sometime so that I can play music like I do on the piano. When I do classical music, the same method is used as when I play jazz. I am very free to do what I like on my keyboard and I want to share this piece of music which may illuminate my own jazz and classical construction method for those who are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there,

this place is overrun by flute players! There's two of us (you'll be the third  )

Just wanted to say, that it's very hard to play the flute like the piano. You can improvise on the flute using jazz scales and play syncopated beats - but that's very much beyond the first year of just trying to make a sound and control its intonation. These are tasks you don't have to worry much about with the piano.

Good luck!


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks Head Case for your encouragement! I like jazz flute playing much too and want to learn. It will be a fun instrument to play.

I didn't know that there were so many Reason users here! For those interested my latest Reason track is this one:






It is not quite jazz or classical, but I enjoy the program much.

As far as to what I said about Reason sounds: I think I might be wrong, but the Kurzweil had some great tones to play with.

Billy


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Ravndal said:


> After rack extensions for 6.5 came, i don't see the need  The Antidote synth is amazing.


I didn't use any versions after 4, I should say. I had that for a few years and then moved on to Cubase.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

A lot has changed. Reason was still very young at version 4.


----------

